# finding nemo ?



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

yes i was like were did my clown fish go, i had two now i have one. so i checked the over flow, i have two durso's ine is 1 inch the other a megaflow, i think 2 inch. but no sign of the fish.. so i looked under the tank and sure enough, clowfish took a ride through the overflow and downt eh drain into the fuge ,









i grabbed her and put her back in with her boyfriend..

(i think its a her because females are typically larger then males and this one is bigger then the other i have..)

she came down that pipe that its swimming next to, which is surrounded by live rock at the outlet so it must have been quite and adventure today, im just please it survived.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I had one of those commons in a nano some years back...they have some serious personality dude...def a fish to own...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, the large of the two will be the female.

That is funny as hell. I bet the fish was like WTF, after it landed in the refuge. Glad to hear that it is doing well.

Oh BTW, how is the new setup (e.g. refuge, sump, etc) running for you? As well as at first?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats funny man..good thing She survived.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

whats that greenery in that pic,,, looks like java moss... java moss lives in salt water too,,?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cueball said:


> whats that greenery in that pic,,, looks like java moss... java moss lives in salt water too,,?


its a species of macro algae commonly called cheato, its a fast growing algae that is used in reef tanks to out compete pest algae for nutrients. also provides an environment for various micro inverts to breed and grow.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

that was a funny story, thank goodness it lived........watery slip and slide..


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats funny. I'm use to eels and snails riding the overflow into a sump. Atleast u found it. Mine is actually missing so i banished my snowflake eel into a little container. he isnt happy but the rest of my fish are still alive.


----------

